# Transmission breather hose.



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I just installed a AEM short ram intake on my x trail. On the intake tube there is a place at the back to connect the transmission breather tube. This tube was not connected to anything to begin with. I am wondering what you guys did with this. Should I connect it or just leave it?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Just use a cable tie and clamp it to one of the hoses as high as you can.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, that's what I did.


----------

